# Exxon platforms in Mobile bay



## SWAT310 (Apr 10, 2009)

Heading out to the platforms at the bottom of Mobile Bay Sunday am. Planning on using some gulp shrimp under a popping cork. Anyone been lately ? If so how did you do ?


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

They were "killin" the specks, white trout & ground mullet out there last weekend (similar conditions). Best success was with live shrimp on a slip cork rig (for specks) and dead shrimp & cut bait on the bottom for the others.

Hope this helps!


----------

